# A question for Toni, our resident Polymer Clay Artist



## CabinetMaker (May 6, 2010)

I probably did not post this in the right forum but it sure seems to me that Toni's pens certainly fall under the advanced category.

Anyway, a question for Toni.

I am fascinated by your work.  The detail is wonderful.  Would it be possible to post a few pictures of how you make your creations?  I fully understand if you don't want to if doing so would give away your secrets, but I would love to see how you do it.

Thank you!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 6, 2010)

Try this thread.  She answers most questions here. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59406&highlight=Toni

Chris


----------



## holmqer (May 6, 2010)

I suspect that it's much like advanced turners. I could watch Jimmy Clews, Cindy Drozda or Binh Pho for weeks but still would not be able to do what they do even though they are just executing the basic elements of woodturning. It's the gift of combining those elements with skill and vision that makes the artist great.


----------



## jbmauser (May 15, 2010)

I am learning to work with PC and have made some pens that have gotten pleasant reviews.  I will share my Ah Ha moment.  We work material down to get the look we want.  With Clay you work Up to get your design then you reduce the material and what was a splash now becomes detail.  You arrange and assemble shapes in colors to produce a soup can sized hunk of material then as you pull, roll and stretch it the pattern is reduced to finger nail size and can be sliced and applied.  Think about painting an Andy Warhol sized poster then shrinking it to 1/4 in. copying it and gluing them onto turned pen.  Once I got my head around that idea, a lot made sense to me.  Lots of video on Youtube search "Polymer clay canes"  JB


----------



## Toni (May 18, 2010)

> Would it be possible to post a few pictures of how you make your creations


 
Did the other posts answer your questions? Are you looking to see photos on how I produce a came?


----------



## CabinetMaker (May 18, 2010)

Toni said:


> Did the other posts answer your questions? Are you looking to see photos on how I produce a came?


The other posts and a little poking around on the internet answered my questions about making canes.  It also gave me new appreciation for the canes that you make!  Thanks for answering my post.


----------



## CabinetMaker (May 18, 2010)

holmqer said:


> I suspect that it's much like advanced turners. I could watch Jimmy Clews, Cindy Drozda or Binh Pho for weeks but still would not be able to do what they do even though they are just executing the basic elements of woodturning. It's the gift of combining those elements with skill and vision that makes the artist great.


That is so true.


----------



## Toni (May 18, 2010)

I appologize for not answering your post sooner, I was pre-occupied


----------



## alphageek (May 18, 2010)

Toni said:


> I appologize for not answering your post sooner, I was pre-occupied



Wow.. Thats cool Toni..  You'll fit in here well!   Somehow this places gets the nicest people!


----------

